# Fotos de Hans Rivadeneira



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Mi nombre es Hans y yo me ire con un par de fotitos
Esta la tome debajo del puente de fierro. Use mi camara analógica Voigtlander Vito Bl ...usando una pelicula Fujiflim Superia de asa 100










podra ser una toma común y corriente ... pero fue una de las 1ras tomas que hice con la voigtlander ... la pelicula es la misma


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

lo que no quisieran es que usen mis fotos sin permisos y si lo hacen please avisenme jajajaja... me voy con otra
creo que es una de las que más me gustan... fue el lugar y la hora precisa... 
la tome por jose luis bustamante y rivero

"Regresando del trabajo"










El Misti


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

El Misti desde mi techo


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Victor23peru said:


> TUS PICS LO MAXIMO ALOR PERO AREKIPA TE AYUDA MUXOOOO XD ^^


la 1ra y la ultima .... si son buenas fotos... me gusta los colores que agarra el chachani al atardecer... quedaron buenas!!

bueno yo también me ire con unos ocasos


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Ya que por ahi.... me dijeron que no podia subir fotos a un foro... es que me vi en la necesidad de crear este foro... para que conoscan más sobre mi actividad en la fotografía... ojo que no soy fotografo profesional, ni me podria tildar como aquel, pero si dijo que me apasiona la fotografía y quizas algún dia vivir de ello. cuando viva ya de esto... dire soy fotógrafo.

Saludos y espero que les gusten mis fotos

No solo mostrare fotos de Paisajes y de mi bella Arequipa sino que también mostrare otro tipo de fotos.

Saludos y cuidense

Hans


----------



## Yarabaya (Nov 17, 2008)

Purix - Peru said:


> Ya que por ahi.... me dijeron que no podia subir fotos a un foro... es que me vi en la necesidad de crear este foro... para que conoscan más sobre mi actividad en la fotografía... ojo que no soy fotografo profesional, ni me podria tildar como aquel, pero si dijo que me apasiona la fotografía y quizas algún dia vivir de ello. cuando viva ya de esto... dire soy fotógrafo.
> 
> Saludos y espero que les gusten mis fotos
> 
> ...


no lo creo amigo puedes subirlas solo que hay que subirlas de acuerdo al tema nada mas o relacionada a lo que se trata por otra parte nadie te puede prohibir a subirlas  y si son buenas pue scon mas razon .....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Si son fotos que no son de ciudades, paisajes, arquitectura ni urbanismo, hay un thead de fotografía libre en el subforo El Jirón.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La foto de Regresando del Trabajo... es E.S.P.E.C.T.A.C.U.L.A.R

Me fascina de esa foto los 3 elementos fotografiados... (Señor Misti, campesinos y la tierra)... Hans una pregunta usaste la apertura para esa foto?¿?  y si es así cuanto le diste de valor f...


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

estan muy buenas las fotos broder!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

magnificas..


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Bienvenido al foro como muchos aqui llegamos por inquietudes fotograficas... al foro, pero estas en el lugar indicado ... SSC es muy visualizado por google al menos en busqueda de fotos, así que de seguro sera smuy visto... pero poco a poco XD!!!

por cierto exelentes fotos ... aunque trabajar con camaras antiguas es una chambaza por que no hay opcines mayores a retoques ni photoshop un solo click y ya... y el revelado y todo eso bueno en fin toda una ceremonia...

Por cierto una pregunta esa camara voigtlander vito bl que tienes es profesional o semi por que tengo una voigtlander vitoret antigua pero es solo un formato casero... mas bien tengo una retina KODAK 1 b que tiene un lente de cuarzo que es una joya pero solo de colección regalo de mi abuelo que era fotografo quiza por haí la afición mía. Pero es solo un recuerdo y un tesoro familiar mio... 

Por cierto una pregunta de rigor como has logrado escanear tan bien esas fotos ...?? que has usado o que tecnica en fin saludos...

Por cierto si te gusta la fotografía pues es un mundo increible tambien el de la fotografía digital y photoshop ... toda una experiencia en fin saludos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Geniales fotos

Nc que dirias de convertir esta en un formato tipo banner para colocar en la zona de arriba de skycraper??


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Que bien encontrar tu trabajo por aca Hans, tus fotos siempre son notables y tecnicamente estupendas. Los colores de la Voigtlander ni que decir. Me alegra verte por este buen foro tu amigo de Flickr Ernestoelias aqui Limanidad.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Buenas fotos de tu ciudad.Felicitaciones.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Purix - Peru said:


> Ya que por ahi.... me dijeron que no podia subir fotos a un foro... es que me vi en la necesidad de crear este foro... para que conoscan más sobre mi actividad en la fotografía... ojo que no soy fotografo profesional, ni me podria tildar como aquel, pero si dijo que me apasiona la fotografía y quizas algún dia vivir de ello. cuando viva ya de esto... dire soy fotógrafo.
> 
> Saludos y espero que les gusten mis fotos
> 
> ...


Sólo para aclarar mi intervención en el thread de AREQUIPA, del forista Chris_ALOR, del subforo de Nuestro Patrimonio.

Nunca le dije a Ud. que no puede subir fotos al foro, más bien lo que dije fue que: no se puede mostrar fotos de uno en un thread donde el creador no lo permite, o no haya dado su autorización anteladamente, así de simple.

Por otro lado, como ya lo dije anteriormente, las fotos están muy buenas, ojalá se muestre más de Arequipa, que para eso está y estamos en el foro.

Salu2 

PD: Por cierto foro es una cosa y thread es otra, no confunda los términos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

¡Excelentes fotos!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

¡Excelentes fotos! ¡Chévere la del ocaso!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, esperamos ver mas


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

la del puente esta espetacular bien .ahi maestro


----------



## juanpeople (Jul 2, 2008)

tu eres hijo del maestro victor rivadeneira severino????


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Definitivamente mi favorita.


PD: Purix-Peru, lee mi PM


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

tacall said:


> Geniales fotos
> 
> Nc que dirias de convertir esta en un formato tipo banner para colocar en la zona de arriba de skycraper??


las fotos estan bravasas pero me quedo con esta...y si..facil sale un banner..:cheers:


----------



## Lucia2000 (Jun 10, 2009)

que no son las mismas fotos de sieteesquinas umm me parecen conocidas.. que bien que las posteen por aca......... buenas ......... las imagenes........ todo un profesional ........bien por el foro y por Arerquipa


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Purix - Peru said:


> El Misti desde mi techo


Esta foto esta buenaza! me podrias decir que edificios son esos, me gustan se ven mu peculiares fuera de serie. 
Excelente Arequipa.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

juanpeople said:


> tu eres hijo del maestro victor rivadeneira severino????


Si es mi viejo!!!


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucia2000 said:


> que no son las mismas fotos de sieteesquinas umm me parecen conocidas.. que bien que las posteen por aca......... buenas ......... las imagenes........ todo un profesional ........bien por el foro y por Arerquipa


A lo mejor las fotos las subieron en 7 esquinas... algunas veces suben fotos mias ... pero que conste que yo las tome...
la mayoria de fotos las hago con un canon powershot a470... no es un camaron pero la domino bien....
también trabajo con una voigtlander Vito Bl y con una Olympus Trip 35... tengo una Minolta Dynax 505 si super .,.. no la uso, pero esta en un buen estado (lla vendo a 450 soles, por si alguien la desea)


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> Bienvenido al foro como muchos aqui llegamos por inquietudes fotograficas... al foro, pero estas en el lugar indicado ... SSC es muy visualizado por google al menos en busqueda de fotos, así que de seguro sera smuy visto... pero poco a poco XD!!!
> 
> por cierto exelentes fotos ... aunque trabajar con camaras antiguas es una chambaza por que no hay opcines mayores a retoques ni photoshop un solo click y ya... y el revelado y todo eso bueno en fin toda una ceremonia...
> 
> ...



La Voigtlander que tengo... tiene para manejar el diafragma... el asa (iso) la velocidad... diria que es una semi... aun no la manejo a la precision . por que se me malogro el fotometro... ... por eso manejo más mi Olympus Trip 35.
En cuanto al scanear las fotos.... mmm no las llego a imprimir por que si no me saldria caro... una vez que tienen o tengo el negativo...hacen como si fueran a imprimir la foto y la llevan a la compu...la escanean no la imprimen (esa maquina es algo moderna... por lo que es como una compu... luego lo pasan a un compu y me lo pasan a mi usb... eso me cobran 2 soles... o menos.. por que me conocen...jejeje ... y pues puede ser todo el rollo o me lo cortan y me devuelven lo que falta por tomar...
Es por eso que sigo usando a rollo.... aunque comprar rollo sale caro... pero el fuji superia de 100 me lo venden a 5 soles ...
saludos y ya pondre más fotos
saludos y gracias todos por pasar


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Lightton said:


> Esta foto esta buenaza! me podrias decir que edificios son esos, me gustan se ven mu peculiares fuera de serie.
> Excelente Arequipa.


Son los edificios de la villa medica... los edificios más altos de Arequipa hasta la actualidad... aunque ya estan planeando hacer otros más altos
saludos


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

excelente tu trabajo Hans, espero q nos traigas mas fotoskay:


----------



## juanpeople (Jul 2, 2008)

habla hans, soy del cole san juan , ps yo estaba en la banda del cole y tu papa fue mi profe ps , buena voz , seguro no te acuerdas de mi xq ni mi nombre sabes pero seguro q me ves y te acuerdas en una.....bueno hay un concurso de fotografia con moitvos tecnologicos , si te animas me pass la voz ps es un concurso de artdigital.com...bye


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Hans que dices de volver esa foto a un formato para el banner de la pág por un día??


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

tacall said:


> Hans que dices de volver esa foto a un formato para el banner de la pág por un día??


Si seria xvr.... como se hace??


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

juanpeople said:


> habla hans, soy del cole san juan , ps yo estaba en la banda del cole y tu papa fue mi profe ps , buena voz , seguro no te acuerdas de mi xq ni mi nombre sabes pero seguro q me ves y te acuerdas en una.....bueno hay un concurso de fotografia con moitvos tecnologicos , si te animas me pass la voz ps es un concurso de artdigital.com...bye


Como que no me acuerdo... Juan Ochochoque... sigues viviendo por Porongoche??


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Bueno me voy con más fotos..

El señor de los Milagros... fue dificil más que mi caniton no es buena con tomas nocturnas










Cabanaconde... caminando hacia el Mirador de San Miguel... esta la tome con la Olympus Trip 35










Atarceder en la campiña de Lambramani










Por ahi alguien pregunto sobre mi Voigltander... esa es la que tengo... saludos










saludos a todos y espero que les guste!!  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Purix - Peru said:


> La Voigtlander que tengo... tiene para manejar el diafragma... el asa (iso) la velocidad... diria que es una semi... aun no la manejo a la precision . por que se me malogro el fotometro... ... por eso manejo más mi Olympus Trip 35.
> En cuanto al scanear las fotos.... mmm no las llego a imprimir por que si no me saldria caro... una vez que tienen o tengo el negativo...hacen como si fueran a imprimir la foto y la llevan a la compu...la escanean no la imprimen (esa maquina es algo moderna... por lo que es como una compu... luego lo pasan a un compu y me lo pasan a mi usb... eso me cobran 2 soles... o menos.. por que me conocen...jejeje ... y pues puede ser todo el rollo o me lo cortan y me devuelven lo que falta por tomar...
> Es por eso que sigo usando a rollo.... aunque comprar rollo sale caro... pero el fuji superia de 100 me lo venden a 5 soles ...
> saludos y ya pondre más fotos
> saludos y gracias todos por pasar


habia escuchado acerca del escaneo de los negativos... interesante eres un valiente realmente. Je je Pero definitivamente son fotos de gran calidad ...

La verdad que tus tomas son muy buenas... esa voigtlander es una joya ... interesantisimo el trabajo que haces, y más aun por el grado de dificultad amigo HANS... gracias por la vista de tu camara voigtlander.

Saludos


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

koko cusco said:


> habia escuchado acerca del escaneo de los negativos... interesante eres un valiente realmente. Je je Pero definitivamente son fotos de gran calidad ...
> 
> La verdad que tus tomas son muy buenas... esa voigtlander es una joya ... interesantisimo el trabajo que haces, y más aun por el grado de dificultad amigo HANS... gracias por la vista de tu camara voigtlander.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias... si estoy tomar fotos con analogicas.. me encanta.. dentro de 2 semanas espero comprare una nikon... que también es analogica. No hay plata para un reflex aun... abuuu
En cusco hay bastante gente que sale a tomar fotos en grupo... Quizas conoscas a Ramiro Portilla, Lando, Dana Scobar... son cusqueños que al igual que yo... aman la fotografía... saludos y cuidate

gracias por pasar

Hans


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

MMMM al leer que tenias una camara Voigtländer no me imagine que tenias la primera camara que construyeron... jaja. mi papa tenia una de esas hasta que se la robaron.. (seria un buen regalo...)

la estas vendiendo??.

Por otro lado tu tienes talento deberias ahorrar para comprarte una camara profecional y no compacta. 

y te felicito por la eleccion , veo que quieres adquirir una nikon... buena eleccion.. pero solo refelexxxx.......!!!! aunque sea analogica pero reflexxx...!!!

saludos...


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Ajo said:


> MMMM al leer que tenias una camara Voigtländer no me imagine que tenias la primera camara que construyeron... jaja. mi papa tenia una de esas hasta que se la robaron.. (seria un buen regalo...)
> 
> la estas vendiendo??.
> 
> ...



mmm cuanto me darias por ella? aunque no la queria vender... esta la encontre en un hueco... el tio tenias dos voigtlanders... aunque eran diferentes modelos... si quiero ahorrar para una reflex... pero aun no hay plata... hno:hno:hno: pero pronto espero que sea el año que viene.
gracias por pasar


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Mirare y guardare este paisaje para siempre... siempre queremos volver.... pero al regresar sabes que sera dificil volver..


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

De la última tanda de fotos me quedo con la del ocaso!!! Cualquiera podría pensar que es en las afueras de la ciudad, sin embargo es todo lo contrario... Genial Hans!!! :hi:


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> De la última tanda de fotos me quedo con la del ocaso!!! Cualquiera podría pensar que es en las afueras de la ciudad, sin embargo es todo lo contrario... Genial Hans!!! :hi:


Gracias... si fue la vez que salimos a tomar fotos de la campiña de lambramani y y terminamos por Juan Manuel Polar y salimos por la dolores... se nos venia el ocaso... y no pude perder la oportunidad..
saludos


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

ME GUSTA LA FOTOGRAFÍA Y VEO QUE HA VARIOS TAMBIÉN... MI GRUPO FOTOGRÁFICO AREQUIPA 35MM EN UNOS DE SUS SAFARIS










FUE EL MÁS CONCURRIDO QUE HAYAMOS TENIDO
SI ALGUIEN QUIERE SABER MÁS DE ESTE PROYECTO
VISITE NUESTRA PAGINA

WWW.AREQUIPA35MM.COM


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

QUISIERA TENER UN LIBRO DE LAS EXPERIENCIAS DE TODOS ELLOS, SERIA ALUCINANTE SI ADEMAS ETARÍA ILUSTRADA MUCHO MEJOR. ME GUSTA MUCHO EL THREAD.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvres fotos.. paja la comunidad parece más grande que la de aca 



Purix - Peru said:


> Si seria xvr.... como se hace??


Va chvr!!! Se tiene que poner la foto en el formato del banner (719px × 123px) y avisar un moderador para buscar una fecha para que se suba a la pág por el día.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Me parece que en la foto está Carlos Subia no?¿?¿ lo taso a el cuando estudiaba arquitectura en la cato.... Se ve que fue chevre el safari Hans!!!! kay:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

¡Que buenas fotos!


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Me parece que en la foto está Carlos Subia no?¿?¿ lo taso a el cuando estudiaba arquitectura en la cato.... Se ve que fue chevre el safari Hans!!!! kay:


Si Carlitos subia.. no sabia que estudio.. arquitectura... lo que si se es que estudia Publicidad..en la cato... parece que dejo lo de arquitectura... 
Cuidate


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Luces de la noche... tomada con la Olympus trip 35


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Aqui les dejo otra foto... esta la tome con mi Canon Powershot A70. Tomada en el cementerio Apacheta



















saludos a todos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

De hecho la primera... la expresión del niño me gusta más... kay:


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> De hecho la primera... la expresión del niño me gusta más... kay:


Si el niño fue muy amable... poso para nosotros!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Buena fotografia


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

Esa foto esta buenasa , que tal motivo!!!!!

me encantaria verla a colores  

Buen trabajokay:


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Ajo said:


> Esa foto esta buenasa , que tal motivo!!!!!
> 
> me encantaria verla a colores
> 
> Buen trabajokay:


luego las muestro a colores


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buena foto! m gustó mas la segunda.
Que cámara recomiendas para alguien q busca claridad en sus fotos a distancia y q d a pocos se interesa en la fotografía? 
Ah! y q no cueste mas de 500 dólares.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Muy buena composición.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me da pena ver a ese pobre chibolito con su escalera y balde en mano trabjando


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermosa foto, la mirada del niño es bien impactante.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Purix - Peru said:


> Bueno me voy con más fotos..
> 
> El señor de los Milagros... fue dificil más que mi caniton no es buena con tomas nocturnas
> 
> ...


Hans!, en esa foto de tu VOigltander tienes 2 puntos de iluminacion? uno azul y otro amarillo?, cual es el esquema para estas fotos, me refiero a la posicion de las luces! hay alguna teoria respecto a la distancia de una luz a otra o va por tu feeling?


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

wow lo que haria con un acamarita asi : )


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ haber que haria la señorita Monika asi ?? hmmmm



jejeje muy xeveres tus fotos la del señor de los milagros sobre todo!!!!


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> wow lo que haria con un acamarita asi : )


mmm si no la sabes utilizar muy bien como yo... se te velan las fotos... yo perdi varias  .... es que se me malogro el fotometro


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

mangolight said:


> Hans!, en esa foto de tu VOigltander tienes 2 puntos de iluminacion? uno azul y otro amarillo?, cual es el esquema para estas fotos, me refiero a la posicion de las luces! hay alguna teoria respecto a la distancia de una luz a otra o va por tu feeling?


Para realizar esta toma utilize la luz de mi cuarto y la luz de un frontal o headlight... para ponerla en esa posicion utilize un objeto que sirviera de soporte..
En lineas resumidas hice un miniestudio...saludos y gracias por pasar


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

todo un fotografo ^^


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

Por ahi alguien pregunto sobre mi Voigltander... esa es la que tengo... saludos










que buena foto con que camara la tomaste??
no mentira es broma .me encantaron tus fotos ,ojala que esto anime a todos los foristas aqpños a salir mas seguido para archivar mas fotos y lugares de nuestra querida tierra en este foro tan bueno , gracias por los aportes


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

pressplay said:


> ^^ haber que haria la señorita Monika asi ?? hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> jejeje muy xeveres tus fotos la del señor de los milagros sobre todo!!!!


noto algo de srcasmo hno:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

^^jajaja no te enojes psss monikita  sonrieeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

janco said:


> Por ahi alguien pregunto sobre mi Voigltander... esa es la que tengo... saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah esta toma la tome con una compacta canon powershot a470... no es una profesional es una camara sencilla... utilize un tripode para esta toma para que no salga movida... cuidate y gracias por pasar..

Al es comento que saldre con mis amigos de Arequipa 35mm a tomar fotos... aun no tenemos fecha ... pero les hare llegar por si alguien desea ir.

Cuidense


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ chevere pa ir todos pss!!


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Aqui dos panorámicas que hice... 

Mirador de Sachaca










Mis amigos de Perufoguia tomando fotos en Paucarpata.


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

q tal te fue en el misti ?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

un toque de verde vendria muy bien.. que deprimente

pd. escribi muy rápido


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

tacall said:


> un toque de verdad vendria muy bien.. que deprimente


decias?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jejeje que fue cambiaste las fotos  o me equivoque de thread.. me ha dejado recontra confundido XD


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

me gusta mucho la primera panoramica , pero se ve tan chica en mi pantalla... 

me gustaria apreciar mas los detalles , gracias por postear


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

tacall said:


> un toque de verde vendria muy bien.. que deprimente
> 
> pd. escribi muy rápido


"un toque de verdad vendria muy bien.. que deprimente"



Purix - Peru said:


> decias?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tavo me hiciste matar de la risa..... XD

Bonitas panorámicas Hans...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Conozco esa parte de Paucarpata y a mi humilde opinión no pudiste captar lo que verdaderamente es.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

W!CKED said:


> Conozco esa parte de Paucarpata y a mi humilde opinión no pudiste captar lo que verdaderamente es.



Tengo varias de fotos de Paucarpata, pero me gusto el resultado de esta. No me puedo dar el lujo de subir todas las fotos de Paucarpata. Tengo fotos de la iglesia de Santa Ana de Paucarpata, las andenerias, el cementerio, el límite con Yumina, etc.

Saludos y gracias por pasar.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

tacall said:


> jejeje que fue cambiaste las fotos  o me equivoque de thread.. me ha dejado recontra confundido XD


Jjajaja si tacall las cambie.... xD ... si pues es deprimente la depredación de la campiña por estos lares... pero lo que muestro es la pura realidad... la perdida de ella.

Saludos

Ahhh Cesar: si me fue bien en el Misti todos mis pasajeros llegaron... me dio alegria eso!!

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Contraluz..










Desenfoque del Misti


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> jajaj
> muy buenbas fotos amigo me gusto mucho la d e la iglesia d e los caleros de Yura :lol::lol: ojala algun dia te animes a tomar fotos por patasahua y tiabaya y porque no del pueblo d euna d emis tias en Tio chico



Verdad nunca fui a Tiabaya a tomar fotos.... creo que ire por esos lares pronto....

saludos y gracias a todos por pasar =)


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

EFVF said:


> tengo una deuda personal con Yura Viejo, parte de mi familia es de allá, pero nunca llegué a conocerlo. Buenas fotos de los volcanes



Si si tienes que ir! saludos y gracias por pasar =)


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Aqui la iglesia de Lari en la margen derecha del rio Colca


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Salio bella la Purisima Concepción en tu foto Hans!!! kay:


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

chevere, salio tu foto amigo hans


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Salio bella la Purisima Concepción en tu foto Hans!!! kay:



Si es la iglesia más bonita del Colca... desde mi punto de vista.... es increible verla... 

Aqui les dejo otra foto... recien salida del horno... me fui a tomar fotos con Pressplay y pues fuimos a Tiabaya....
Aqui les dejo una toma de la campiña.










espero que els guste y de antemano gracias por los comentarios. =)


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

ES UN THREAD DE LUJO.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me olvide de este hilo, es uno de los mejores del año pasado y el mar lo espero También de este año.:nuts:


----------



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

la altura a la que etsa arequipa es maso de 200 a 2450 msnm . no esta tan alto , cuando vez esos cerros tan aridos cubiertos con monticulos de arena como que descuadra,


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Ciudad Oasis.. le cae a pelo

Buenas Fotos hans.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

AQPCITY said:


> Ciudad Oasis.. le cae a pelo
> 
> Buenas Fotos hans.


gracias a todos por sus comentarios


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Esta foto la tome el 1ro de enero cuando guiaba en el Colca (me equivoque cuando puse el año, pues es 2010). Estas fotos las tome con mi cámara analógica Zenit 11, use una película Fujifilm Quality II

Tomada en Maca, 










Cajophora cirsiifolia Loasaceae en la Cruz del Condor










Vestimenta típica mujer Cabana


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

Purix - Peru said:


> Si es la iglesia más bonita del Colca... desde mi punto de vista.... es increible verla...
> 
> Aqui les dejo otra foto... recien salida del horno... me fui a tomar fotos con Pressplay y pues fuimos a Tiabaya....
> Aqui les dejo una toma de la campiña.
> ...


muy buena y que paso con las demas fotitos de Tiabaya


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

MonikaAQP said:


> muy buena y que paso con las demas fotitos de Tiabaya


pues es la que más me gusta... vere si subo otras

gracias por pasar =)


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

ALGUNAS FOTOS DEL COLCA...

FOTOS TOMADAS CON UNA CÁMARA ZENIT 11 PELÍCULA KODAK ULTRAMAX ASA 400

Mirador de la Cruz del Condor.










Vendiendo artesanias del Colca en el Mirador de la Cruz del Cóndor.










Vendiendo tunas en San Juan de Chucchos










Flores en el Cañón del Colca.










Espero que les guste pronto subire más

HANS RIVADENEIRA FOTOGRAFÍA 2010.
TODOS LOS DERECHOSAS RESERVADOS.


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

...vaya, que bonitas fotos, saludos.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

hans en acción nuevamente , gracias por las fotos , realmente están buenas


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

*Espinar*

Hace poco estuve por Espinar y tome estas fotos.
Use una zenit 11 Película Centuria de ASA 200

Demetria Pino










Vista panorámica de Espinar










Fiesta Chaka Sabado en Espinar










Espero que les guste 

Saludos a todos


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Purix - Peru said:


> ALGUNAS FOTOS DEL COLCA...
> 
> FOTOS TOMADAS CON UNA CÁMARA ZENIT 11 PELÍCULA KODAK ULTRAMAX ASA 400
> 
> ...




TE FELICITO POR LAS TOMAS, NO HAY VUELTA QUE DAR SE NACE CON EL ARTE EN LA SANGRE.


:cheers:


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Bellísimas fotos.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Impresionante, algún día subiré

Riquísimas fotos


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW buenas fotos como siempre Hans , yo estube ahi tambien , es impresionante , jajaja en realidad no queria subir pero despues me retaron , y como desde niño escucho que cada arequipeño debe subir al misti por lo menos una vez en su vida tons no me quedaba otra jeje.

no lleve camara. siempre me arrepenti de no llevar suficiente agua y lentes oscuros para la nieve (no fuimos con guia ) la bajada es bacan porque es muy rapida jeje saludos


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Me gusta la foto del Valle del Colca, super impresionante el paisaje.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Ajo said:


> WOW buenas fotos como siempre Hans , yo estube ahi tambien , es impresionante , jajaja en realidad no queria subir pero despues me retaron , y como desde niño escucho que cada arequipeño debe subir al misti por lo menos una vez en su vida tons no me quedaba otra jeje.
> 
> no lleve camara. siempre me arrepenti de no llevar suficiente agua y lentes oscuros para la nieve (no fuimos con guia ) la bajada es bacan porque es muy rapida jeje saludos


Se puede ir sin guía?


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Purix - Peru said:


> Subo fotos del Misti, de las diferentes veces que fui!


Que buenas fotos! ahora que esta con nieve provoca subir.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

con nieve es mas dificil la subida, personalmente cuando subi por segunda vez, lo hice con nieve y el misti me trato un poco mal .

la primera vez que fui hubo un clima muy bueno, las nubes bajaban y se veía todo encima de ellas, luego las nubes se disipan y se ve todo Arequipa, bueno lo mas chevere es al atardecer, se ven colores que en su vida verán y luego ver como la ciudad se enciende al atardecer, ufff es una super experiencia, aunque es así la primera vez que se sube , bueno ahi todo es en el campamento. depues de la larga subida al crates y luego a la cruz, es bueno ver el horizonte plano hacia el oeste y un horizonte montañoso al este y a Arequipa como nunca, se ve todita desde la cima 

bueno viendo que muchos del foro quieren ir, por que no proponemos un acenso en uno de estos dias ps


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Yo también me arrepiento de no haber llevado cam , me tomaron fotos pero desaparecieron las cámaras! , solo rescate una...y ya ps cuando sale un ascenso AQPscrapers?...


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

RoVi said:


> Se puede ir sin guía?


Rovi: es mejor ir con una persona que conosca... ya han habido perdidos en el Misti.... saludos y cuidate

pd: si podemos estar coordinando un ascenso para los interesados...

saludos a todos!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Wow, excelentes vistas desde lo alto de las montañas. Hay que tener buen estado físico para llegar muy lejos.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

*Colca - Malata*



















saludos y espero que les gusten las fotos

Hans Rivadeneira

pd: No usar las fotos sin mi permiso.

gracias


----------



## DefKoRnes (Dec 17, 2008)

Hermosas fotos del Misti...Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Ascender al Misti debe ser una experiencia de infarto.


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Malata en el distrito de Tapay, ese distrito es hermoso...


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Maravillosas fotos.


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

*El puente Grau*

Fue construido entre 1884 y 1898, después de guerra con Chile. Se construyo en los terrenos donados por la familia Vargas. Este puente no es muy antiguo pero si muy importante, ya que une la zona del centro con Yanahuara.
Se tienen unas hermosas vistas del Chachani y el Misti volcán tutelar de ArequipaNo tiene pues un historial añoso, pero si destaca por su aspecto imponente y sugestivo. Desde este puente se aprecia un magnífico paisaje, mirando hacia el Misti y del río Chili.










<b>Datos técnicos</b>

<b>Cámara:</b> Zenit 11
<b>Película:</b> Kodak Pro Image ASA 100
<b>Lente:</b> 50 mm Pentacom
<b>Diafragma:</b> 11 
<b>Velocidad:</b> 125


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Buena la foto, de ese angulo se ve bien el Parque Selva Alegre


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

Desde allí, se tiene una hermosa vista del Chachani también...


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Niño de Malata - Colca










Señora trabajando, foto también tomada en Malata










Espero que les gusten.

Todos los derechos reservados

Purix - Perú


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

muy buenas postales en blanco y negro. Me gusta especialmente la segunda


----------



## Purix - Peru (Oct 6, 2009)

Fotos hechas con cámaras a rollo

Monasterio de Santa Catalina










Cabaneña en la Cruz del Cóndor










Canteras de Añashuayco



















y por último desde Uchumayo el Chachani y el Misti


----------

